# grinder prices second hand



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

hi all, im interested to know rough guide to what mazzer grinders go for second hand, sj auto timer and minis . thanks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Come on mate, you've seen at least 2 go for £250 in the past 2 weeks. Haha

Get your hand in your pocket.

The mazzers are a better grinder than the Mignon you've been looking at, and easier to source on here anyway.

Coffeechap does refurbed ones and they're like new. Give him a shout, he may have one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As above

without wishing to sound in any way critical , you need to decide a budget and apply it sensibly to a type of grinder you want . you can always ask if some thing you see reflects a good price, but it's hard to tell what something is worth form a gumtree or eBay listing .

The prices on here that recent items have been sold for reflect good grinders in great condition.

will give you an idea of for prices for the SJ and mini that are eminently fair and reflect the work to get them in that condition .

a good price depends on age , condition, burrs age and use ....etc

So it can be how long is a piece of string etc


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignons go between £200-£220.

Mazzer Mini around £230-£250

Mazzer Super Jolly around £250 - £300

The restored Mazzers that CC does are restored and re painted they are a completely mint.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a thought......if your waiting on a particular grinder. Why don't you pick up a lower costing used grinder like an Mc2 or like of and then sell it on for about the same price you picked up for when you get the grinder you want.

This will be a stop gap for you and get you started.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Just a thought......if your waiting on a particular grinder. Why don't you pick up a lower costing used grinder like an Mc2 or like of and then sell it on for about the same price you picked up for when you get the grinder you want.
> 
> This will be a stop gap for you and get you started.


Mc2 equals better than no grinder ...







defo


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive had my pot dented from car issues and havnt been on as much until last coulpe of days. thanks for replys as always guys. i will be purchasing soon i cant wait to get my grinder


----------

